# Tank Went Slightly Cloudy.



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

What do you guys think, and how do you fix it? I know it has something to with bacterial imbalance, I'm looking for a solution that does not require me to do anything too drastic.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i would just wait it out


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> i would just wait it out


 Thats what I was thinking, do you think I should keep water changes to a minimum also?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Did you do a gravel vac? Disturb the substrate at all? Doing large water changes should never cause your water to go cloudy unless you disturbed the substrate. Thats why gravel vacing is so important. I would continue with regular water changes and gravel vaccuuming. Also test you water to make sure there isnt any spikes in ammonia.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

ksls said:


> Did you do a gravel vac? Disturb the substrate at all? Doing large water changes should never cause your water to go cloudy unless you disturbed the substrate. Thats why gravel vacing is so important. I would continue with regular water changes and gravel vaccuuming. Also test you water to make sure there isnt any spikes in ammonia.


Yes I did actually, will do thank ks.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Definately test your levels then, cloudy or foggy water usually means that there is ammonia present


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

my water gets cloudy for 24hrs after each 15% w/c, I think it's the big als water conditioner? dunno


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

My water gets cloudy after my 40-50% w/c that I do weekly. It goes away within a few hours though. I use AquaSafe water conditioner and it doesn't seem to make it that cloudy. Did you do a lot of grav vac? I use very very fine sand so I don't vac really unless there is noticeable waste. The waste usually just gets sucked up my filters after that. If I feed pellets though, I actually do have to do grav vacs though.

I think you should wait it out, unless there is ammonia present.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

seachem prime is the way to go for water cond.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Domelotta said:


> My water gets cloudy after my 40-50% w/c that I do weekly. It goes away within a few hours though. I use AquaSafe water conditioner and it doesn't seem to make it that cloudy. Did you do a lot of grav vac? I use very very fine sand so I don't vac really unless there is noticeable waste. The waste usually just gets sucked up my filters after that. If I feed pellets though, I actually do have to do grav vacs though.
> 
> I think you should wait it out, unless there is ammonia present.


 I did do a gravel vac I too have sand, I gravel vac the tank every other wc. I did like 30% went cloudy after, started getting clearer today though. I have one of those API master test kits, I tested after the change. There was a slight reading for ammonia but nothing to really sweat over, like 0.2ppm. This is the first time in like 2 months I gave my tank a wc over 20% my guess is it was probably that.

[quote name='I Can Mate' date='07 October 2010 - 10:38 PM' timestamp='1286505518' post='2598455']
seachem prime is the way to go for water cond.








[/quote

I second that, great stuff.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Also look at how much filtration you have, for any guys on here that have a tank that stays cloudy for more then 2 hours, you need a larger filter.

Should never stay that coudy for that long.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would do a good gravel vac today and then do some more gravel vacs over the next fed days with water changes and it should go away. I wouldnt do mroe then 50% wc and if your doign one this large use conditioner and use water at a similar temp.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

X2 seachem prime, and vaccum every water change to avoid build-ups of any sort.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

This just happened to my juvi rb tank. Water clouded up a few days after a water change. I tracked the problem down to some plant/organic material stuck out of sight and rotting inside the intake tube on one of the filters.

Also, make sure your tank is well aerated. Low oxygen levels can contribute to this IMO.


----------

